# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο] ΠΑΛΑΙΟ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΟ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗΣ

## georgezoumbos

Καλησπερα και καλη χρονια.εχω ενα ραδιοφωνο philips πανω απο 50 ετων.ειπα να το ανοιξω να το δω λιγο.δεν αναβει καθολου.μεσα μονο καλωδια και 1.000000 αντιστασει εχει και κατι πυκνωτες αρχαιουσ.βρηκα οτι στην αρχη κιολας απο το ποτεσιομετρο εκινησης εντασης που παιρνει απο τον μετασχηματηστη 220/9ν ειναι προφανος χαλασμενος.Δεν βρισκω κατι τ20220115_183758.jpgετοιο.με τι θα μπορουσα να το αντικαταστησω?ειναι 0,47μf 125v σε περιπτωση που δεν φαινεται.20220115_183758.jpg

----------


## manolo

Αυτόν εδώ χρειάζεσαι νομίζω. Βέβαια τσέκαρε την minimum ποσότητα που μπορείς να αγοράσεις.

----------


## georgezoumbos

ποιον δηλ?αυτος στη φωτο ειναι ο χαλασμενοσ που δεν μπορω να βρω ιδιο.

----------


## manolo

Στο post μου σου παραθέτω link στο κατάστημα Radio741 στην Καλαμαριά, Θεσσαλονίκη όπου θα βρεις πυκνωτή 0,47μF στα 125V.

----------


## manolo

Αν κλικάρεις πάνω στη λέξη εδώ στο Post #2 θα σε οδηγήσει εκεί που σου λέω.

----------


## georgezoumbos

α τωρα το ειδα.....σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------

manolo (19-01-22)

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιώργο,
Χρόνια Πολλά, Καλή & Δημιουργική Χρονιά γεμάτη Υγεία εύχομαι.

Αν δεν διαθέτεις καπασιτόμετρο για να μετρήσεις τους «αρχαίους» αυτούς πυκνωτές,
ΚΑΛΟ είναι να τους αντικαταστήσεις όλους.
Είναι «χάρτου» κι από τη θέση που διαφύλλατες τη συσκευή όλα αυτά τα χρόνια έχουν
καταστραφεί (κυρίως απ΄ υγρασία).

Με πολύμετρο βέβαια μέτρησε τις τιμές και των αντιστάσεων και παρατήρησε αν συμφωνούν
αυτές με τις ενδείξεις των χρωμάτων που φέρουν στο σώμα τους.
Ακόμα επίφοβη για τη καλή λειτουργία της, σε τέτοιες κατασκευές, είναι η ανορθώτρια λυχνία,
εφόσον βέβαια υπάρχει τέτοια στο κύκλωμα του ραδιοφώνου σου.
Σ΄ όλες τις λυχνίες βέβαια, που φέρει ο δέκτης σου, μετρούνται ωμικά τουλάχιστον τα νήματα,
στ΄ ανάλογα ποδαράκια τους με τη βοήθεια του αρχέγονου βιβλίου «RADIO TUBES» , αλλά 
και με βάση το τύπο τους αναζητώντας στοιχεία τους στο Διαδίκτυο.

Θα γράψω ότι αξίζει ένα μεγάλο «ΜΠΡΑΒΟ» στο φίλο Μανώλη που ανακάλυψε το κατ/μα «Radio741» 
στη Θεσ/νίκη που πωλεί ακόμα και σήμερα τέτοια υλικά (κατασκευάζονται μόνο σ΄ ελάχιστα εργ/σια 
στην Αμερική και τη Ρωσία, δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχουν κι άλλες Χώρες να τα κατασκευάζουν).
Σε περίπτωση βέβαια που δεν θέλεις να περιμένεις να παραλάβεις τους συγκεκριμένους πυκνωτές σε 
πεντάδες όπως πωλούνται μπορείς ν΄ αντικαταστήσεις όσους κατεστραμμένους βρεις, με πολυεστερικούς 
(MKT), ταυτόσημης χωρητικότητας αλλά κι υψηλότερης τιμής τάσης. 

Εύχομαι να «φταίει»  ΜΟΝΟΝ ο πυκνωτής που ανακάλυψες ως «κατεστραμμένο»  και το
ραδιόφωνό σου με την αντικατ/σή του να «κελαϊδήσει» κανονικά χωρίς παραμορφώσεις στον ήχο.

Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## georgezoumbos

σασ ευχαριστω ολουσ.μια ερωτηση.θα μπορουσα και με τι να αντικαταστησω τον πυκνωτη αυτον με συγχρονουσ που εχω και αν ναι πως.πχ σε σειρα με παραπανω v πειραζει?εχω πχ 0,47 στα 350ν.Η ειναι τιποτα ειδικοι για ραδιωφωνο αυτοι οι πυκνωτες?

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Ο πυκνωτής που φέρει το ραδιόφωνό σου δεν είναι ηλεκτρολυτικός επομένως δεν χρειάζεται να ψάξεις για πολικότητα.
Εφόσον αυτός που έχεις είναι  0,47 μF / 350V  μπορείς να τον κάνεις αντικατάσταση με τον υπάρχοντα και βλέπεις.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

